# Probleme Ipod touch 32go



## telman (4 Septembre 2008)

Voila je me suis inscrit ici car on m'a conseillé de venir si j'avais besoin d'aide et c'est le cas :rateau:

Voila j'ai donc mis plusieurs images sur mon Ipod mais quand je vais dans option il y a Mettre en Fond d'écran je valide mais une fois revenu au menu principal le theme est toujours noir pas l'image que j'avais demandé

Peut etre que cela ne marche pas et que ma question parait débile mais c'est mon premier Ipod avant je n'avais que des Archos donc voila je viens demandé votre aide pour que l'on m'éclaire un peu

Merci a vous


----------



## 2NY (4 Septembre 2008)

Salut,
la marche a suivre:
reglage
generaux
fond d'ecran 
ensuite tu selectionne ta photo puis tu valides

A plus


----------



## telman (4 Septembre 2008)

J'ai suivit ta démarche mais le theme est toujours noir je parle du fond d'écran ou il a tout les incones


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2008)

Attention cette image s'affiche lorsque l'iPOD passe en position "verrouillée"








Ce n'est pas un fond d'écran!
L'écran sous les icones reste noir:


----------



## telman (4 Septembre 2008)

A d'accord je te remercie pour ton eclaircicement


----------



## ced68 (4 Septembre 2008)

En effet, le fond d'écran est l'écran de démarrage ! L'autre fond reste invariablement noir. 

Cependant, tu peux jailbreaker ton iPhone pour te donner la possibilité de changer celui ci (t même des icônes et tout) !


----------



## fandipod (8 Septembre 2008)

En fait le fond noir est un thème!!! Il faut que tu en crée un Mais comment faire? telle est la question!


----------



## Vladimok (14 Décembre 2008)

J'ai lu quelque part sur le net qu'il y avez la possibilité de changer ce fond d'ecran noir sans débloquer iPod Touch v2.

Mais je ne me rappel plus où ?


----------

